

"Trading Places" Movie: Trading Scene Explained - aclark
http://aclark.net/blog/2013/02/23/trading-places-trading-scene-explained/

======
sikhnerd
Great timing on this as I _just_ had to explain this to my wife last week,
will link her to this for a slightly more cogent explanation then I was able
to give during the movie.

------
chrisbennet
I just watched that movie last night and I really appreciated the explanation.

------
graycat
The Dukes didn't need actually to 'corner' the market.

The number of contracts being sold was exactly the same as the number of
contracts being bought. So, "The number of people buying" was essentially the
same as the number of people selling.

